# Combine 2 10 gallon tanks



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey guys I was trying to take apart my 2 old 10 gallons and strip them of their silicone and use the long sides and bottoms to make a square 20 gallon tank. My sister's boyfriend didn't like my method of slow and steady with the razor blade to take the tank apart and ended up breaking one of the sides of glass. Do you think this would even be worth it if I got another 10 gallon tank for free? Just wanted to try and make it but would use it for something besides holding water. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Im not a fan of square or circle tanks.
Go for it.
It doesnt hurt to have something extra!
What would you put in it though?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Kinda been looking at some sort of frog but who knows. Mainly just bored


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

THat wouldnt be a bad idea at all!
plenty of space to creat a bog of sorts in the corner and water in the other corner.

Hmm..do it man....pics too. 
You can enter the next contest!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I gotta find another 10 gallon tank first but hopefully i can find one soon. Thought the square would be good since frogs need the floorspace. Ill definitely get some pictures and such.


----------



## fishloaf666 (Feb 26, 2008)

how would you seal the 2 bottom pieces together?


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

fishloaf666 said:


> how would you seal the 2 bottom pieces together?


With silicone and a couple of braces would be my thought. Not sure yet though.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I have combined 2 55's by making a plywood support box around the sides, back, and bottom. I use a piece of trim wood for the front top and bottom. I then siliconed it all together and it ended up holding water!! Just a suggestion!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I had to trash the idea unfortunately. One of my tanks was a good 15+ years old while the other isn't even a year old. The dimensions of the glass were different







So after taking one tank apart I stopped...I figured there is no sense in destroying two good tanks instead of one. On to the drawing board...I really want some sort of frog tank. Thanks for the help and replies


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh hell I didnt think of the bottom!
That wont work for water at all.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it would make a good cube if you can use 5 solid pieces. It would work with 10g, however the cube would be smaller then 10g. Either way i dont think it would be worth tjhe hassle at that size since you could probably find a much nicer new or used tank fairly cheap. If you decide to get a frog afterall i think it would be better to buy a new or used tank as opposed to making one since siliconing two pieces together that are 180d of eachother isnt the strongest joint. Plus having a 20g made of glass that is desgned to holdin 10g's of water isnt the smartest either. My suggestion is if you want a custom dimention tank is to go to homedepot and buy some acrilic, silicone, acrilic cutter and some painting tape and make your tank right.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah I had thought about getting some acrylic. I was just bored and thought it would be neat. I never wanted to use it for holding water. O well it was worth a shot. Any suggestions on the thickness of the acrylic?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you dont intend on it holding water any thickness will do. Just look for acrlilc thatis thin and lightweight while still being able to form a fairly strong structure


----------

